# Got several showing up. Looking for pig hunting advice



## Namrock

I'm just a deer and turkey hunter with no experience hunting pigs. My relatives farm has been invaded by some that have escaped from a game ranch in the area this past summer. I'm looking for information, advice and tips on how to kill these damn things. I know there's at least 2 sets of piglets that have been born out there. The USDA and DNR are both aware of the situation, and from their investigation estimate that originally there were between 28-35 pigs. Some have been killed by neighbors, some by the USDA, and my cousin has shot 2 himself. We have been told to do whatever it takes to kill them. I don't want to lose one of my best deer hunting spots to freaking pigs overrunning it. So If anyone has any advice.or experience on eradicating them from an area, then I'd love to hear it. Here's a few of the cam pics I have gotten this year. You can see a set of 3 piglets I'm the Dec 30 pic.


----------



## Bucman

Bait and shoot


----------



## Lightfoot

Trap and shoot


----------



## M.Schmitz87

I’m more than happy to swing by and take two of your hands 😂


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Don’t procrastinate on eradication plus file a law suit against whom ever was responsible for damages.


----------



## HuronView

I used to live in S Mississippi and Central Alabama, and we hunted them over bait. We learned that they 1) become habituated to the sound of the spinning of the feeder; and 2) after you shoot a couple, they don't come to the feeder during daylight. They are pack animals, and get smart to the gunshot pretty quick. We would remove feeder for about a week each time we shot a pig or two, and then set it back up at least 100 yards from the previous spot. That seemed to be about far enough that they didn't get too smart.

Other option is to get a big trap with a gate. You may get several at a time, but you'll run into the same issue as above.


----------



## HuronView

Luv2hunteup said:


> Don’t procrastinate on eradication plus file a law suit against whom ever was responsible for damages.


This too. Logistic growth means that in a few years, those 20-30 will be many more unless you are aggressive NOW!


----------



## DirtySteve

Bucman said:


> Bait and shoot


I would think bait would be the way to go. Makes me wonder if he could get some sort of permission to bait them legally.


----------



## bowhunter426

Trap them. It's the most effective way. The USDA(I think that was who helped us) has traps.

This is why you need to shoot or capture any loose pig you see, even if it is Susie 4H pet. I know it isn't a popular opinion but when they get loose and find a mate it is a crap show.


----------



## Gamekeeper

Definitely using the trap is the most effective when the group is small.

What county is this in?

I have a 9.3 set up for just such occasions.
You can have the pork


----------



## snortwheeze

Bucman said:


> Bait and shoot





DirtySteve said:


> I would think bait would be the way to go. Makes me wonder if he could get some sort of permission to bait them legally.


Legal or not. It would happen! 

Good luck Norm. Hope ya kill em all!


----------



## bheary

I'm sure you could get enough volunteers to do one hell of a drive on the pigs.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## aacosta




----------



## Vicious Fishous

I recall seeing a show in Texas trapping pigs, they are using boiled feed corn. They said the deer and ***** wouldn’t touch it but the pigs would. Good luck. I hope you take care of them quickly.


----------



## Waif

Stout trap would be my first go to. Keeping bait away from deer.
I've raised hogs , and them tossing a couple hundred pounds around like it is nothing is why I suggest "stout" trap.
They can root under and lift edges of structures.

Traps work while you're not around 24 hours a day.
I wouldn't want a hog confined any longer than I had to to reduce them escaping.
And I would stalk trap when checking it (even if it had a live camera on it) in case a pig or pigs are around it.

Baiting law would make my second idea of night time shooting over bait dicey.


----------



## Gamekeeper

Cellular deer cams are perfect for a situation like this.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Vicious Fishous said:


> I recall seeing a show in Texas trapping pigs, they are using boiled feed corn. They said the deer and ***** wouldn’t touch it but the pigs would. Good luck. I hope you take care of them quickly.


Reading same results with soured sweet corn. 
Get a 5 lb. bag at Costco and let it sour and place it near a box blind. I would want to place out some field corn where ***** could get it but not deer and hunt them too at the same time.

L & O


----------



## textox

Pigs LOVE fermented corn but is using it legal?


----------



## BulldogOutlander

maybe set up a sting bait location? have about 4-5 of you all loaded with rifles and wait for the pack to come in. everyone pick a different target and shoot at the same time. We dont' need these pigs gaining ground in our state like they did in the south.


----------



## Bucman

I'd call the dnr and get a baiting permit. I'm sure they would like to get rid of them also. Did you notice the damage in some of the fieldsin that video. If they get established they aren't going awayand helis wont be the answer. Pigs are intelligent so you wont get a lot of chances.


----------

